# Wanted-ecutek



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Urgent.......Anyone got an ecutek kit for sale cheap so I can read my codes? I say cheap cos I think my bill on repairs will be huge! Only getting gears 1,3,5 and reverse!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They tend to do £175 ish, people seam to keep hold of them until they flog there cars.

Really good tool for not a lot of money.


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Skint said:


> They tend to do £175 ish, people seam to keep hold of them until they flog there cars.
> 
> Really good tool for not a lot of money.


Seen a couple on here but never bothered buying as I didn't think I'd need one.....how mistaken was I!!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a kit £180 inc std post


----------

